# [A] WoW-Classic Gilde sucht Dich!



## Igoar85 (26. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Du zu diesem thread gefunden hast, ist der erste schritt schon einmal vollbracht. Du zeigst, hast interesse an den "classic - wow zeiten". nun ist es an uns dir weiter zu helfen und dein interesse zu realisieren in einem professinell gestalltetem umfeld auf einer angenehmen sowie freundschaftlichen basis(!).




1. Wer sind wir ueberhaupt?
2. Was sind unsere Ziele?
3. Gildenbeitritt?
4. Vorraussetzung zusammen gefaßt
5. Vorraussetzung für Char-Transfer
6. Kontakt




*1.Wer sind Wir ueberhaupt?*
-wir sind die Allianz-Classic-Gilde "Resurrection of the Past" und konnten uns nun schon nach wenigen wochen des bestehens mit einer festen mitgliederanzahl etablieren auf dem

Server Malorne (Status: normal - PvE Server - Realm: schattenbrand - server empfohlen)


*2.Was sind unsere ziele?*
-wir versuchen das "classic - WoW" (also ohne die erweiterungen bc sowie wotlk) mit den gegebenen einschraenkungen, durch die bestehenden patches, wiederzuerleben. einer der hauptaspekte ist unteranderem dabei, den bezug zum spiel wieder eine bedeutung zu geben sowie dem charakter, und aus dem "e- sports charakter" zu entfliehen. wir legen keinen wert auf das internationale kraeftemessen und den wettlauf nach epics und den damit verbunden "zweck - gilden".

wir moechten kein mitgliederkarusell, sondern legen wert auf freundschaftliche konversationen. leute, die sich gerne in der virtuellen welt treffen unter dem aspekt gemeinsam spass zu haben und einem hobby nach zu gehen. wer bei uns eine raue 28- stundentaegliche raidatmosphaere erhofft, den muss ich leider entaeuschen.

allerdings sind wir auch keine gelegenheitsspielergilde, sondern eher eine gemeinschaft, die ihre spielideologie eben nicht ueber epics definiert und daher am zeitrad gedreht hat um einfach "spass' zu haben, zu raiden im sinne von etwas mit freunden zu unternehmen, aber natuerlich auch um die "alten instanzen" nochmal zu besuchen, den alten content zu erleben.


*3.gildenbeitritt?*
-also die vorraussetzungen sind eigentlich nur darauf beschraenkt, ohne die erweiterungen bc und wotlk zu spielen (,bedeutet noch einmal genauer gesagt, man darf diese beiden erweiterungen nicht aktiviert haben). also nur die normale classic-wow-version installiert zu haben. ebenfalls moechten wir uns nur auf die gegebenen verzauberungensmoeglichkeiten bzw. zusammengefasst ruestungsverstaerkungen der classic-wow-zeiten beschraenken, bedeutet jegliche verbesserungen ueber dem berufsskill 300 sind zu vermeiden.

allerdings lassen sich, wie schon mal erwaehnt, gewisse einschraenkungen durch die bestehenden neuen patches und die damit gegebenen veraenderungen nicht vermeiden und man muss kleinere einschraenkungen im "full-classic-feeling" dulden.

es ist kein problem mit einem bereits lv. 60er charakter der gilde beizutreten, wenn die eben erwaehnten bedingungen eingehalten sind und werden. Allerdings ist die gemeinsame levelphase ein essenzieller schwerpunkt unserer gildenideologie und wir legen eigentlich großen wert darauf, dass jeder noch einmal von vorne beginnt im sinne der gemeinschaft. diesbezueglich lassen sich bei problemen in einem gespraech sicherlich subjektive irritaionen beseitigen und anregungen diskutieren. wir sind fuer jede konstruktive kritik offen, im endeffekt ist es ein gemeinschaftsprojekt. auch individuelle besonderheiten koennen beruecksichtigt werden.


*4. Vorraussetzung zusammengefaßt:*

* WoW-Classic Account vorhanden (*ohne* Aktivierten Erweiterungen!)
* Ihr spielt Aktiv! (mind. alle 2-3 Tage online)
* Ihr bringt Spaß mit und Freude für den alten Content
* Ihr habt ggf Erfahrungen aus dem Pre BC Content (KEINE Pflicht)
* Seit ebenfalls Aktiv auch im Forum und Raidplaner unterwegs


*5. Vorraussetzung für Char-Transfer:*

* Equipt max T0,5 (nicht höher)
* nur alte Verzauberungen
* PvP Equipt zwar erlaubt, aber für Instanzen und Raids nicht geduldet und wird auch nicht mitgenommen.
* Char-Transfer vorr. erst mitte Januar möglich.




*6.Kontakt:*

HP: www.rotp-gilde.de

oder im spiel selbst Tiffy, Silvergirl oder Âthain ansprechen


----------



## Igoar85 (2. Januar 2009)

/push it baby  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## apu. (23. Januar 2009)

Hab mich mal beworben - klingt spannend :-)


----------



## Frek01 (18. Februar 2009)

tipp, spreche aus erfahrung:
-in den talent bäumen nur bis zum 31. Skill(fals classic) skillen erlauben(kann noch n classic skill tree von jeder klasse linken bei bedarf)
-kein pvp gear im raid habt ihr ja bereits
-keine bc skills wie zb zuverlässiger schuss beim hunter

...spreche aus erfahrungen, sonst geht der content zuu schnell voran, weil viel zu viel schaden fährt wir hatten ma n ony kill ka wielang der gedauert hat des waren keine 3min höchstens.

solltet ihr wirklich auch machn,bzw spätestens wenn ihr durchschnittlich ~20-25leute im raid habt solltet ihr dieses zu herzen nehmen

mfg.


----------



## Naarg (18. Februar 2009)

@Frek01: Habe den Link in deiner Signatur gesehen, Ihr jungs seid schon harte Freaks, aber es ist bewundernswert, dass Ihr das durchzieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aseldur (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe leute, 

falls hier noch ein paar Classic begeisterte ein paar Classic Raids suchen:

Wir haben in unserer Gilde ein eigenes Classic Projekt vor um den alten Content neu zu erleben.

Server: Kult der Verdammten 
-Horde-
Typ: PvE (Raids)
Homepage:  www.dunkle-tempelritter.de.vc
Ansprechpartner: *Aseldur* / Krónòs
Aktueller Levelstop / Content: Stufe: 60 / Content: Classic
Sonstiges: open PvP


Regeln:

1.) Auf Stufe 60 sind Account Gebundenen Gegenstände Verboten.
2.) keine erheblichen Gylphen verwendet werden
3.) keine BC Instanzen betreten werden, kein BC Equip verwendet werden.
4.) Verzauberungen nur mit skill 300
5.) Raidinstanzen sind ausschließlich mit der CLassic Gilde zu betreten.
6.) Innerhalb eines Raids darf kein PvP Eq getragen werden

Ich hoffe ihr schaut mal vorbei


----------

